

Amazon.com launches ‪#‎AmazonWishList‬ - HeinZawHtet
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/09/24/amazon-launches-amazonwishlist-now-can-add-products-wish-list-tweeting/

======
jedberg
I hope they're smart enough to ignore retweets...

